#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Υδραυλική μελέτη σε ξενοδοχείο

## Darth Zion

Γεια σε όλους
Είμαι φοιτητής μηχανολόγος μηχανικός και έχω αναλάβει πτυχιακή εργασία με θέμα <Μηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις σε ξενοδοχείο>. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορείτε να μου συστήσετε πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού των υδραυλικών εγκαταστάσεων και που μπορώ να μάθω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του.

                                                                                                                        Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Το 4Μ ειναι λογισμικο πακετο ΗΜ μελετων εχει και εγχειρίδια χρήσης το προγραμμα...

----------

